# Cupcake scents?



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 9, 2010)

*What are ur favs? I own and love Britney's Fantasy, VS Vanilla Lace, and Pink Sugar, what else would I love thats cupcakey and super sweet? Perfume, mists, or lotions.*


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 9, 2010)

I like Paris Hilton's Can Can. To me it has a sweet cotton candy like scent to it. I really like it.


----------



## miss rochelle (Jul 10, 2010)

Sephora brand Vanilla Cupcake body butter. smells so yummy!


----------



## KrissyJ (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm usually not a fan of "food" smells for my perfume but I got a sample of Pink Sugar with a Sephora order a while back and my husband loved it. I recently bought a bottle of it and he's always asking me to wear "that one that smells like cotton candy." Lol! I really like it too.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 11, 2010)

Fresh Sugar EDT.

Laura Mercier's Creme Brulee body & bath line (the body cream souffe is truly amazing).

Lena's Coconut Hut makes some great sweet/dessert scents in their body products: The Coconut Hut - Your Oasis for fine bath and body products


----------



## Nicala (Aug 12, 2010)

I think Philosophy's Unconditional Love is a tad sweet. I love it! People are always sniffing me at work


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 12, 2010)

I love pink sugar! It smells like caramel & sugar. omg love it!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 13, 2010)

I love Fantasy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always say it smells like spicy cotton candy.  Lauder's Pleasures Delight, Paris Hilton's Can Can, M by Mariah Carey are all other ones I like.  Right now, my absolute fav is Pleasures Delight


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 13, 2010)

i'm actually on the hunt for a sweet smelling perfume right now!

do these stay/linger long? 

i know my body sprays don't last long at all.. and i don't really wear perfume because i'm scared it'll be too over powering, but hubby and i both like cupcake/candy/sweet scents lol.. sooo yea! 

are any of the ones that were recommended above - do they last long?

(i have britney spears fantasy, but just want a variety)


----------



## Nicala (Aug 14, 2010)

Philosophy's last pretty long imo!


----------



## christinita (Aug 15, 2010)

Pink Sugar smells like cotton candy, it's really good. I also think Viva La Juicy smells pretty sweet too, although it doesn't last long at all.


----------



## konjaca (Sep 9, 2010)

L de Lolita Lempicka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It lasts really long and it smells just like cookies


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 9, 2010)

Man do I love sweet foodie type of smelling perfumes!  Such a sucker for them.  Now I have to try Can Can.


----------



## Meisje (Sep 9, 2010)

There are a ton of drugstore sprays that smell like candy, cotton candy, creamsicles, etc --- I know Shoppers and WalMart carry a plethora of them.

Seconding the Sephora brand vanilla cupcake.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DarkGlamourXO* 

 
_*What are ur favs? I own and love Britney's Fantasy, VS Vanilla Lace, and Pink Sugar, what else would I love thats cupcakey and super sweet? Perfume, mists, or lotions.*_

 

If you want to smell exactly like a cupcake, go to Bathed And Infused and order the Wedding Cake scent or the Twinkie one.  They have lots of foodie scents and they are awesome.

But the Wedding Cake one gets a lot of male compliments...


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Vanielle Extreme by Sud Pacifique


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 23, 2017)

The scent of marshmallows elicits my fondest memories and happiest feelings. They smell a milky and sugary, which are the exact words I would use to equate my childhood to. If that’s the kind of scent you’re looking for, then this _Pour Femme_ from Dolce & Gabbanna will be your new favorite perfume.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 7, 2017)

Two of my favorite fragrances are Prada Candy and Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh man, this question is my jam.  For the kind of very sweet cupcake scent you're describing I think the following are the closest; 

* Vanilla outremer
* Comptoir Sud Pacifique ~ Vanille Extreme
* Dior ~ Hypnotic Poison
* Induit ~ Tahota
* Montale ~ Vanilla Cake


----------

